# Cyclogest side-effects similar to AF???



## PlanetJanet (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

I had an Day 3 ET 8 days ago (1 x 8 cell and 1 x c16 cell) and am using 800mg cyclogest a day (400 mg am & pm).  I have been having lower back dull ache, twinges in ovary, flatulence (sorry to be so graphic!) and loose stools.  Could this be due to the cyclogest?  Am petrified it;s my AF (Gd forbid!!!!).  Last cycle I had a Day 2 transfer (counting Day 0 as EC) and only had 400 mg of cyclogest.  My AF started a couple of days after the ET.

Any advice would be VERY much appreciated and thank you for contributing to this site - it is such a big help!!!!

Many thanks,

PJ xx


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

PJ,
Yes Cyclogest side effects are similar to both AF and pregnancy symptoms.
Very best of luck!
Prija


----------

